# Thoughts on 2011SkateBanana



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

Just wait till you try C2... 

No seriously, the SB is not a bad board. It just has been a bit over hyped marketing wise. On this forum everybody has tried everything, SB just needs to be put in a proper context. You got an excellent price on the board and enjoy and have fun out there. That's the most important thing.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Skate Banana is the most awesome board that exists... until you hop on another good board even within the Lib Tech line.

I'd even rather have a Park Pickle than an SB.

Same with your bindings. I find a lot of Union lovers have not tried their fair share of good bindings. Upgrading from old Drakes to a Union obviously makes Unions seem holy.

Sorry, not knocking your setup. Just the hype behind it 

In the end, the SB is a decent board. I'll keep my mouth shut about the Unions though haha.

True Story

Me: (on another forum type thing) Anyone jealous of my Proto CT?

Person (several of the same nature): Nope! I have a Lib Tech Skate Banana! Best board ever!

Me: Have you tried a Never Summer?

Person: Nope. I upgraded to the Skate from a Burton Air.

Me: Well, then you really need to try other boards.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

Leo said:


> Skate Banana is the most awesome board that exists... until you hop on another good board even within the Lib Tech line.
> 
> I'd even rather have a Park Pickle than an SB.
> 
> ...


o LEO... stop waving your pompous CT at us!!
i kid i kid
we both on the same page but let the guy have his fun for a bit will ya


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

legends6spd said:


> o LEO... stop waving your pompous CT at us!!
> i kid i kid
> we both on the same page but let the guy have his fun for a bit will ya


LoL. I had to do it! Seriously though, that story is true and the Proto is what I used in the question at that time 

I'm not knocking the OP for his love of the Skate Banana. I'm glad he got a great deal. It's not a bad board at all. I just personally found it to underwhelming in comparison to what I was expecting due to the hype.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

Leo said:


> LoL. I had to do it! Seriously though, that story is true and the Proto is what I used in the question at that time
> 
> I'm not knocking the OP for his love of the Skate Banana. I'm glad he got a great deal. It's not a bad board at all. I just personally found it to underwhelming in comparison to what I was expecting due to the hype.


Overall I'l very satisfied w/ my set up and don't regret it at all. I've been hearing a lot about NS and am interested in trying one out but i think i'll be good with the SB for a while.

No offense taken. Leo so far has shown me he can give his opinion but yet respect others opinions.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

itzzzberny said:


> Overall I'l very satisfied w/ my set up and don't regret it at all. I've been hearing a lot about NS and am interested in trying one out but i think i'll be good with the SB for a while.
> 
> No offense taken. Leo so far has shown me he can give his opinion but yet respect others opinions.:thumbsup:


Come to Michigan and I'll happily let you ride my NS


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

Leo said:


> Come to Michigan and I'll happily let you ride my NS


haha i wish i had the time but thanks for the offer. any recommendations for boots? i'm looking to replace my old DC's. who's the head honcho when it comes to boots?


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

I just replaced my old DCs with some K2 Darkos, they seem to have a similar fit and (I don't care what anyone else says) the boa-conda thing is sweet.


----------

